#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм и наука >  > > >  >  >  Дмитрий Павлов: Будущее предопределено или непредсказуемо?

## Михаил_



----------


## Виктор О

Сами с усами - нас не запутаешь:

0м39с: будущее предопределено во многих метриках, Моор здесь ни при чём. С таким же успехом можно и за Евклида уцепиться.
0м50с-1м35с: Световой конус - это не объект, а граница области. Можно тогда сказать, что 12:00 - это фундаментально  существующая плоскость во времени, т. к. именно 12-00 делит день на до и после полудня. 
1м28с: Считать фундаментальным можно всё что угодно. Например, интервалы как инварианты. Но в этом случае необходимо отметить, что имеются ввиду инварианты, и показать что есть фундаментальность (для христианина фундаментальна вера в Бога).
3м00с Пространство Миньковского следует из геометрии Финслера и оно позволяет представить митр детерминированным. Поэтому уход от Миньковского к Финслеру как бы намекает на лапшу на уши, т. к. для объяснения направление движения должно быть обратным.
3м35с-3м55с: С т. зр. материального мира как раз и можно говорить о жесткой предопределенности, притом именно из-за индивидуальности координат каждого наблюдателя (а не противопоставлять координаты предопределенности).

----------


## Михаил_

Виктор, посмотрите другое видео, на полтора часа в МГУ - вот уж точно, всем "лапши на уши навешал" (спойлер - нет), и никто не заметил очевидных же ошибок в формулах! Конечно нет, очевидных ошибок не видно, в этом и проблема. 
Здесь мне интересна параллель в основании, в базовый частицах - событиях. Т.е. события! Просто информация и события. ПОЛНОСТЬЮ взаимо-сопряжена во всех трех временах!  Не имеет физического основания. Не имеет времени. Тот самый, неуловимый. Навечно зафиксированная карма.

И далее, Дмитрий рассуждает примерно так - с точки зрения основы - свободы воли нет, *все события предопределены и связаны*. Но, мы то с вами глупые физические существа - и на нашем уровне - свобода воли "что то вроде есть".

Наш мир информации, предоставляем вам возможность - все использовать на пути. Любые теории, все по определению ложные. Но использовать все - можно и нужно. Вероятно, свобода воли, нам кажется, лишь в силу усложнения простых вещей. Иллюзия, в который мы с радостью купаемся. Мы построили дома вещей, и тем больнее их нам терять, потому-что события неотвратимы и неизбежны.

----------


## Won Soeng

Только рассуждениями истину не постичь. Тот кто видит истину - может ее исследовать и описывать, обнаруживая ошибки в рассуждениях.
Рассуждающий же обманывает сам себя. 

Изначально нет ничего: ни будущего, ни прошлого, ни настоящего.
И в буддизме следует понять самое главное. Никакие события не обусловлены никакими другими.
Закон взаимной обусловленности говорит о том, что все события обусловлены одной и той же причиной: рождением. Все события сведены в пять рождающихся совокупностей: форма, чувства, восприятия, порывы и сознания. И все они обусловлены в своем рождении кармой (бхава, становление, существование, склонности). 

Не понимая этого, можно всерьез воспринимать разные рассуждения и умозаключения о том, обусловлен ли свет звездами или звезды - светом.

Посмотрите на экран. Скажите вот эта буква А обусловлена этой буквой Б или наоборот?

Саму идею обусловленности всего рождением понять не трудно. Но понять идею - мало. Нужно это обнаружить, распознать и исследовать. Нужно обнаружить прекращение возникающего, чтобы увидеть Дхарму и больше не терять ее.

----------

Монферран (19.02.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

всетаки для укрепления вашей теории советую посмотреть 2х часовое МГУ-видео Дмитрия )
времени там тоже не ... одно событие влияет на другое, на другое, на другое, друг на друга, на друга, на всех. очень интересно, крайне занимательно. очень по буддийски.

Я размышляю на тему - библиотеки Акаши, она слишком глобальна и обезличена, безвременна, универсальна и взаимосвязана. и над Кармой, она тоже глобальна и обезличена, безвременна, универсальна и взаимосвязана. В основе того и другого - события. Должно быть все это связано. нет? )

----------


## Won Soeng

Ни капельки Дхармы, ничего буддийского совсем нет. Обычная привязанность к форме. 
Ваша библиотека Акаши (она же Алая-виджняна) это Клеша. Клеша это авидья, танха и упадана. Почитайте учения Нагарджуны, это лучшее, что Вы можете найти по Абхидхарме. Тогда Вы сможете записывать рассуждения хоть 20-часовые, которые легко и неизмеримо превзойдут МГУ-видео Дмитрия.

Сейчас оно кажется Вам интересным и полезным, но когда Вы увидите, что все это не выходит за пределы рождения, Вы поймете суть всех омрачений и заблуждений этернализма.

----------

Михаил_ (19.02.2018), Монферран (19.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вот Вам простенько и со вкусом о свободе воли.

Если бы Вы видели карму, Вы бы увидели, что жизнь определена и нет ничего, что ее живет, и решает, и что-либо меняет.
Но поскольку Вы привязаны к форме, чувствам, восприятию, порывам и сознанию, Вы видите лишь некоторые вероятностные проявления рожденного. И Вам кажется, что есть случившееся и не случившееся, и что есть нечто, что решает, чему случиться, а чему остаться лишь потенциальным. 

Видимость свободы воли возникает именно на стыке между неопределенностью и определенностью. Когда что-то определенно, мы знаем, что помимо этого осталось неопределенным то, или другое, и оттого возникает иллюзия выбора, иллюзия принятия решения. 

Буддисты-мистификаторы часто задаются вопросом этики - если все предопределено, как же тогда ответственность и зачем тогда Дхарма?
Они просто не познали истину страдания. Прекращение страдания не в том, чтобы жить не страдая. Прекращение страдания в том, что все возникающее - прекращается, все рожденное умрет, не нужно за это держаться, не нужно быть этим мотивированным. 

Те, кто привязан к тому, или к другому скажут - это неправильно, есть же что-то по-настоящему ценное и важное, нельзя это бросить. Найдуется те, кто предложить ударить или отправить в клетку к тигру или что-то еще, чтобы драматизировать своё цепляние. 

Но как бы ни было сложно цепляющемуся уму, другой истины нет. Какой бы выбор ни мнился свободным - он и остается самой сутью страдания. Любая альтернатива - страдание. Прекращение страдания - в прекращении иллюзии альтернатив.

В колоде карт есть любые комбинации. Пока карты не разложены - не о чем переживать. Если карты не будут  разложены больше никогда - никогда больше не быть переживаниям.

----------

Михаил_ (19.02.2018), Монферран (19.02.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

и библиотека, она же алайя, и карма - выходят за пределы рождения. Не помню, когда последний раз воспринимал алайю или карму - своей личной бедой, своим личным омрачением. 2 человека, пользуются одно и той-же книгой из библиотеки акаши. в том числе и мы с вами, а с кармой разве не так?

----------


## Won Soeng

> и библиотека, она же алайя, и карма - выходят за пределы рождения. Не помню, когда последний раз воспринимал алайю или карму - своей личной бедой, своим личным омрачением. 2 человека, пользуются одно и той-же книгой из библиотеки акаши. в том числе и мы с вами, а с кармой разве не так?


Умозрительно можно писать любые пейзажы, что в этом толку? Внимайте тому, что прямо перед Вами - условия его возникновения и есть Клеша и Карма.

----------

Монферран (19.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Только рассуждениями истину не постичь. Тот кто видит истину - может ее исследовать и описывать, обнаруживая ошибки в рассуждениях.
> Рассуждающий же обманывает сам себя. 
> 
> Изначально нет ничего: ни будущего, ни прошлого, ни настоящего.
> И в буддизме следует понять самое главное. Никакие события не обусловлены никакими другими.
> Закон взаимной обусловленности говорит о том, что все события обусловлены одной и той же причиной: рождением. Все события сведены в пять рождающихся совокупностей: форма, чувства, восприятия, порывы и сознания. И все они обусловлены в своем рождении кармой (бхава, становление, существование, склонности). 
> 
> Не понимая этого, можно всерьез воспринимать разные рассуждения и умозаключения о том, обусловлен ли свет звездами или звезды - светом.
> 
> ...


А буддисты-этерналисты думают, что на место несерьёзных букв А и Б в Вашем примере следует подставить более весомые причины и следствия в сфере физических явлений. Да, волосы на голове растут и каждая волосинка не зависит от соседок, подобно буквам. Но одни физические явления - причина других физических явлений, в т.ч. и роста. Это же не выковырять из подкорки. А наиболее популярным объектом рассмотрения причинности обычно оказывается что-то тяжёлое, что может нанести телесный ущерб. Дескать, без промедления становится ясна взаимозависимость головы и кирпича. Слишком революционно - взять и отменить физические причинно-следственные связи. Нагарджуна при этом игнорируется, он же мыслитель, а не спаситель религиозно настроенных буддизмов...

----------


## Михаил_

Won Soeng, я же не спорю с вами. для моего уровня - вы целите слишком высоко. я же предпочитаю разбираться по этапам, сначала с одним, потом с другим. плюс такого подхода в том: что в теории, можно применять полученный опыт на практике.  Вы же, предлагаете смотреть в корень. У меня нет способностей к такому подходу как у вас, для меня - знать это и не уметь применить - будет бесполезным расходованием жизни.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Won Soeng, я же не спорю с вами. для моего уровня - вы целите слишком высоко. я же предпочитаю разбираться по этапам, сначала с одним, потом с другим. плюс такого подхода в том: что в теории, можно применять полученный опыт на практике.  Вы же, предлагаете смотреть в корень. У меня нет способностей к такому подходу как у вас, для меня - знать это и не уметь применить - будет бесполезным расходованием жизни.


У всех есть способности смотреть в корень, просто люди обычно думают, что это какое-то особенное смотрение и ищут себе секреты неизведанного ранее смотрения.

----------

Монферран (19.02.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А буддисты-этерналисты думают, что на место несерьёзных букв А и Б в Вашем примере следует подставить более весомые причины и следствия в сфере физических явлений. Да, волосы на голове растут и каждая волосинка не зависит от соседок, подобно буквам. Но одни физические явления - причина других физических явлений, в т.ч. и роста. Это же не выковырять из подкорки. А наиболее популярным объектом рассмотрения причинности обычно оказывается что-то тяжёлое, что может нанести телесный ущерб. Дескать, без промедления становится ясна взаимозависимость головы и кирпича. Слишком революционно - взять и отменить физические причинно-следственные связи. Нагарджуна при этом игнорируется, он же мыслитель, а не спаситель религиозно настроенных буддизмов...


Сначала нужно это услышать, потом услышать еще, потом привыкнуть и допустить к осмыслению, затем осмыслить, затем допустить к рассмотрению, затем найти рассматриваемое и рассмотреть и тогда неправильные взгляды будут отброшены сначала по очереди, а затем - разом.

----------

Монферран (19.02.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Слышат не мы и не вы. Мы все вносим свой вклад в общее просветление. То-же что нас разъединяет, то-же нас и объединяет в силу, движущую силу к просветлению. Я так думаю.
Посмотрите на историю, Дхарма это не путь одиночек, это всегда взаимодействие людей. Людей и богов, людей и существ, людей и всех, просто всех.

----------


## Михаил_

А что, насчет той вашей личности, что находится в сновидениях? и по мнению Ламы Сопы Ринпоче - если я ничего не перепутал, да простят мне вольность: эта часть личности, получает обучение от богов, параллельно, вашему прочтению текстов. Если это допустить - то та личность, подталкиваемая вашими действиями и информацией - получает свое, совершенно уникальное обучение, уникальным способом. (ваш тонкий уровень сознания).

----------


## Won Soeng

Не нужно пытаться и имитировать то, что не воспринмается.

----------

Монферран (20.02.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Я и не пытался так делать. Ладно, поживем увидим.

----------


## Виктор О

> Виктор, посмотрите другое видео, на полтора часа в МГУ - вот уж точно, всем "лапши на уши навешал" (спойлер - нет), и никто не заметил очевидных же ошибок в формулах! Конечно нет, очевидных ошибок не видно, в этом и проблема. 
> Здесь мне интересна параллель в основании, в базовый частицах - событиях.


Не знаю, где искать это (полуторачасовое) видео - киньте ссылку. Уверен, что у автора видео есть основа, т. к. уже сам факт свободного произношения терминов говорит о том, что он что-то да знает. Я обозначил то, что мне сразу бросилось в глаза и постарался не быть голословным: даже указал конкретные фразы, на которые отвечаю. Науку часто притягивают за уши: например в вопросах следствий (которые вовсе ниоткуда не следуют, т. к. выходят за рамки модели. Эйнштей, Миньковский - и Финслер вроде бы тоже - вообще не занимались вопросами времени, ограничиваясь представлениями "часы" и "координата").
Между тем наука - это не личная интерпретация, а общая договорённость. В рамках парадигмы по крайней мере.

----------


## Михаил_



----------


## Виктор О

Глянул (не слишком, правда, вдумчиво). Очевидно, что лектор в предмете разбирается. Сама лекция - этакий краткий пересказ теории: вырезки из формул и т. п. Возможно в монографии всё ясно и понятно, а пока приходится напряженно вспоминать как, что и из чего выводится. 
Обращу лишь внимание, что детерминированность запросто получается из различных теорий и копать в направлении одной избранной необязательно.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Является ли все, что происходит в нашей жизни, предопределённым или существует такое понятие как свобода воли?

http://www.theravada.ru/Life/Vopros/...v-buddisme.htm

----------

Михаил_ (20.02.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Я надеюсь, тут на форуме все так и делают. Учителя советуют так и поступать.

----------


## Уроил Зена

> Изначально нет ничего: ни будущего, ни прошлого, ни настоящего.
> И в буПосмотрите на экран. Скажите воддизме следует понять самое главное. Никакие события не обусловлены никакими другими.
> Закон взаимной обусловленности говорит о том, что все события обусловлены одной и той же причиной: рождением. Все события сведены в пять рождающихся совокупностей: форма, чувства, восприятия, порывы и сознания. И все они обусловлены в своем рождении кармой (бхава, становление, существование, склонности). 
> Не понимая этого, можно всерьез воспринимать разные рассуждения и умозаключения о том, обусловлен ли свет звездами или звезды - светом.
> 
> т эта буква А обусловлена этой буквой Б или наоборот?
> 
> Саму идею обусловленности всего рождением понять не трудно. Но понять идею - мало. Нужно это обнаружить, распознать и исследовать. Нужно обнаружить прекращение возникающего, чтобы увидеть Дхарму и больше не терять ее.


Великие Махатмы Востока сообщают нам: "мы живем будущим, в будущем и для будущего", Они значительно раньше нас обнаружили прекращение возникающего, более того изначально сформировали Дхарму всех существ на нашей планете, и они так же подтверждают что они все буддисты. Почему буддисты здесь не могут выйти за пределы многовековых знаков установленных учением буддизма, чтобы увидеть будущее буддизма в самих себе вне знаков? Будущее это напряжение, любовь, сострадание, предельное внимание к миру и наконец внутренний огонь, несущий трансформацию невежества в тебе, это состояние сознания - будущее, уже сейчас, формирующее сознательно в мире его эволюцию и оно, будущее одновременно и ответственность за этот бесконечный процесс. В буддизме таких людей будущего, называют бодхисаттвами, оставшихся на Земле вместе с нами, несовершенными умниками. Существуют в современности и более интенсивные пути чем буддизм, раскрывающие и феномены времени, и действительность будущего всего человечества и многое др. но эти пути то же и буддизм в том числе, но стоит в данном месте о них упомянуть в этом месте, как сами же буддисты носителя такого пути вытолкают в шею как белую ворону. Какое там сострадание, любовь, сложившиеся знаки не дают обнаружить прекращение возникающего, чтобы форма доносимого не вводила в заблуждение в видении Дхармы, так чтобы от формы не терялась она, являла чистое сотрудничество сердец в общении, вне обусловленности всего рождением. Это азбука что "изначально нет ничего: ни будущего, ни прошлого, ни настоящего". Для кого вы живете в этом воплощении как не для будущего!!!? Будущее это чисто внутренняя практика, здесь в данном воплощении на Земле. Не идущим путем бодхисаттвы все это абсурд. Не забывайте о своих сердцах друзья, там будущее. Будущее - магнит, и чем он мощнее здесь на Земле тем полнее он проявит свои зерна Духа как притяжение к Жизни.

----------


## Юрлинг

Тоже глянул. Где-то на 38:16 говорит про возможные эффекты гиперболического поля от сверхновых: единица на десять тысяч лет в кубе.
Это противоречит его же теории: гиперболическое поле падает как единица на интервал в кубе. Причем тут 10000 лет? Интервал до взрыва сверхновой в момент регистрации равен нулю. Следовательно поле стремится  к бесконечности. Бери да ставь эксперимент, зачем еще линзы какие-то городить.

Дальше не смотрел.

UPD. Я про второе видео на полтора часа.

----------


## Михаил_

Люди копают в той области, в которой еще не копали. Что бы просто этот факт показать, и запостил это видео. Возможно вам показались их теории детскими и смешными, но ведь это всегда так бывает с человеками. Тут просто нужно быть посвободнее и в плане изучения учения Будды, буквально все проверять, добавлять и отбрасывать. Уж простите, пожалуйста за такие слова, но фильтровать информацию, добиваться ответа "почему". Я, не могу во что-то поверить, пока не построю "свою особую теорию Буддизма", затем я в нее поверю либо буду строить дальше. Вера очень важна, даже если это моя личная субьективная вера.

И вы, между прочим, делаете все тоже самое, строите свою теорию Буддизма. Все делают это, но стесняются об этом сказать.

----------


## Won Soeng

Люди копают в области далекой от вопросов предопределенности и непредсказуемости. Не зная ничего о природе восприятия, природе ума, люди пытаются оставить восприятие за скобками и не осознают, что тем самым оставляют за скобками истинную обусловленность всех воспринимаемых и мыслимых явлений.

Увы, но никуда не деться от психофизической проблемы. И тезис "изначально ничего нет" - должен быть красным столбом в центре любой гипотезы реальности. Невозможно серьезно относиться к любой гипотезе, постулирующей некую данность, незавсимую от восприятия. Но люди часто настолько застревают в этернализме, что начинают убежденно утверждать и спорить, не замечая, что выходят за границы достоверности собственных аргументов, экстраполируют предположения, выдают гипотезы за доказанные факты. 

Если отвечать на вопрос темы строго, то будущее - это лишь иллюзия, как и прошлое, и настоящее. События не обусловлены во времени, поскольку само время обусловлено восприятием событий. 

Но условное, иллюзорное будущее и предопределено, и непредсказуемо, потому что оно зависимо от восприятия. Предопределено не одно будущее, а разные его варианты. А реализация разных вариантов непредсказуема, поскольку восприятие будущего является не фактом, а желанием. Желания направляют в будущее. И чем сильнее желания, тем определеннее будущее. Чем рыхлее ком желаний, тем будущее неопределеннее. 

Что такое определенность и неопределенность? Это распределение вероятностей. Чем это распределение определено? Оно определено желаниями, побуждениями. Прежде чем эти желания проявляются в жизни чувствующих существ, необходимо понять,что все эти существа рождаются вследствие склонностей. И проявление этих склонностей нелинейно и нелокально. Все существа рождаются в виду одних и тех же склонностей и их сочетаний. Как из букв алфавита появляются все возможные слова и словосочетания. Алфавит ограничен, а конструкции на его основе бесконечно многообразны. 

Этернализм заставляет предполагать за склонностями нечто. Сущность, субстанцию, конструкцию, и т.п. Это отбрасывается одним простым вопросом: а что если нет? С чего бы вдруг такая потребность? Этернализм - тавтологичен. И эту тавтологию нужно распознать и отбросить. Кому-то придется долго разматывать клубок взглядов, снова и снова сталкиваясь с жаждой суперосновы. Кто-то сможет всерьез задаться вопросом природы этой жажды и отбросить ее без особых рефлексий и поисков.

Простому человеку - проще, у него нет драгоценной коллекции заблуждений. Чем глубже человек увяз в этернализме, тем сложнее ему усомниться и начать с нуля.

----------

Михаил_ (28.02.2018), Монферран (27.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> <...>
> 
> Увы, но никуда не деться от психофизической проблемы. И тезис "изначально ничего нет" - должен быть красным столбом в центре любой гипотезы реальности. Невозможно серьезно относиться к любой гипотезе, постулирующей некую данность, незавсимую от восприятия. Но люди часто настолько застревают в этернализме, что начинают убежденно утверждать и спорить, не замечая, что выходят за границы достоверности собственных аргументов, экстраполируют предположения, выдают гипотезы за доказанные факты. 
> 
> <...>


А как определить "границу" между заблуждением в отрицании того, что "что-то безусловно есть" и тезисом "изначально ничего нет"? Почему это не одно и то же?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А как определить "границу" между заблуждением в отрицании того, что "что-то безусловно есть" и тезисом "изначально ничего нет"? Почему это не одно и то же?


Все начинается со слушания речей других людей. Люди не обученные Дхарме поддерживают заблуждения. Люди обученные Дхарме поддерживают отбрасывание заблуждений.
Граница проста. Если что-то беззусловно есть - на это необходимо указать. Изначально ничего нет - это правильная исходная точка. Что бы ни возникало - успокаивается пребыванием в ней.

----------

Михаил_ (28.02.2018), Монферран (27.02.2018)

----------


## Уроил Зена

> Люди копают в области далекой от вопросов


 хватит, слушайте лучше людей, с любовью и состраданием, и столько слов не понадобиться, пустых слов, если и сейчас не дойдёт до вас то вот сами и обозначили над чем трудиться. Всё.

----------


## Монферран

> ...
> 
> Этернализм заставляет предполагать за склонностями нечто. Сущность, субстанцию, конструкцию, и т.п. Это отбрасывается одним простым вопросом: а что если нет? С чего бы вдруг такая потребность? Этернализм - тавтологичен. И эту тавтологию нужно распознать и отбросить. Кому-то придется долго разматывать клубок взглядов, снова и снова сталкиваясь с жаждой суперосновы. Кто-то сможет всерьез задаться вопросом природы этой жажды и отбросить ее без особых рефлексий и поисков.
> 
> Простому человеку - проще, у него нет драгоценной коллекции заблуждений. Чем глубже человек увяз в этернализме, тем сложнее ему усомниться и начать с нуля.


Но мне всегда нравилась идея тавтологичности, высказанная Вами прежде: сансара - полная тавтология. Пустота всех явлений, элементов, форм, чувств, образов, устремлений и различений - тавтологична. 
А этернализм воспринимался на фоне этой тавтологичности как привязанность к нетавтологичности. Что же это за лакмусова бумажка такая, которая обнаруживает привязанность, какое бы мировоззрение из этих двух ни было принято?

П.С. предполагаю, это связано с принципом Хуэйнена: говори всегда наоборот. (долго объяснять: полагаю Вы в курсе, о чём это)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но мне всегда нравилась идея тавтологичности, высказанная Вами прежде: сансара - полная тавтология. Пустота всех явлений, элементов, форм, чувств, образов, устремлений и различений - тавтологична. 
> А этернализм воспринимался на фоне этой тавтологичности как привязанность к нетавтологичности. Что же это за лакмусова бумажка такая, которая обнаруживает привязанность, какое бы мировоззрение из этих двух ни было принято?
> 
> П.С. предполагаю, это связано с принципом Хуэйнена: говори всегда наоборот. (долго объяснять: полагаю Вы в курсе, о чём это)


Метод Эно не в том, чтобы говорить всегда наоборот, а в том, чтобы дополнять уклон в абсолютное относительным, уклон в относительное абсолютным.

----------

Монферран (27.02.2018)

----------


## Монферран

> Метод Эно не в том, чтобы говорить всегда наоборот, а в том, чтобы дополнять уклон в абсолютное относительным, уклон в относительное абсолютным.


С тавтологией я впал в ступор. Позвольте спросить вот так: если изначально ничего нет, откуда взялась тавтология?






> Этернализм - тавтологичен. И эту тавтологию нужно распознать и отбросить.


Я думаю, что этернализм - "мнимосодержателен". Нужно обнаружить мнимое содержание и отбросить. Срединность - бессодержательна, пуста.

Но с учётом возможного перекоса в нигилизм... нужно воспользоваться балансировкой.

----------


## Юрлинг

> Люди копают в той области, в которой еще не копали. Что бы просто этот факт показать, и запостил это видео.


Это Вы мне написали?  :Smilie: 
Если мне, то Я Вас не критикую, наоборот, благодарен Вам за то, что постите материалы. Например, видео со встречи российских ученых с Его Святейшеством смотрел с удовольствием.




> Возможно вам показались их теории детскими и смешными,


Наверное, можно и так сказать. Я лишь указал на ошибку, а оценки этим теориям давать не хочу.





> но ведь это всегда так бывает с человеками. Тут просто нужно быть посвободнее и в плане изучения учения Будды, буквально все проверять, добавлять и отбрасывать. Уж простите, пожалуйста за такие слова, но фильтровать информацию, добиваться ответа "почему". Я, не могу во что-то поверить, пока не построю "свою особую теорию Буддизма", затем я в нее поверю либо буду строить дальше. Вера очень важна, даже если это моя личная субьективная вера.
> 
> И вы, между прочим, делаете все тоже самое, строите свою теорию Буддизма. Все делают это, но стесняются об этом сказать.


Не-не-не, как раз здесь Вы ошибаетесь: цель не в том, чтобы построить теорию, а в том, чтобы исследовать реальность.

----------


## Михаил_

Давайте представим, что Дмитрий Павлов ошибается, но теория "кое-как работает", ее можно использовать даже полностью ошибочную. И теперь представим что большинство людей на Земле в его теорию поверили...
... чем это отличается от всего остального? какая разница какую теорию вам дают? если она ведет к цели - пользуйтесь, скажем спасибо что она вообще есть)

----------


## Юрлинг

> Давайте представим, что Дмитрий Павлов ошибается, но теория "кое-как работает", ее можно использовать даже полностью ошибочную. И теперь представим что большинство людей на Земле в его теорию поверили...
> ... чем это отличается от всего остального? какая разница какую теорию вам дают? если она ведет к цели - пользуйтесь, скажем спасибо что она вообще есть)


Ошибка у докладчика - это не то же самое, что ошибочная теория. Я не знаю, есть ли у них теория или нет, ошибочная она или верная. Пока можно лишь сказать, что докладчик теорию не представил.

Нет абсолютно верных и абсолютно ошибочных теорий. Теория верна в области своей применимости. Теорией пользуются, и тогда по результатам становится видно, где и как она работает или не работает. Ошибочная теория непрактична, и большинство людей ее не примет.

Я бы не сказал, что теория ведет к какой-то цели. Теория - это инструмент, как молоток. У кого-то цель гвоздь забить, а у кого-то человека убить.

----------

Михаил_ (28.02.2018)

----------


## Виктор О

> Этернализм заставляет предполагать за склонностями нечто. Сущность, субстанцию, конструкцию, и т.п. Это отбрасывается одним простым вопросом: а что если нет? С чего бы вдруг такая потребность? Этернализм - тавтологичен. И эту тавтологию нужно распознать и отбросить. Кому-то придется долго разматывать клубок взглядов, снова и снова сталкиваясь с жаждой суперосновы. Кто-то сможет всерьез задаться вопросом природы этой жажды и отбросить ее без особых рефлексий и поисков.
> 
> Простому человеку - проще, у него нет драгоценной коллекции заблуждений. Чем глубже человек увяз в этернализме, тем сложнее ему усомниться и начать с нуля.


Этернализм не заставляет и не обязывает. Это модель, условность. Там нет первоосновы, представления природы теории. Есть выводы, которые несведущим кажутся (спорной) основой - но это формализм, а не база. 
И не стоит отказывать учёным в гибкости подхода: многие из них прекрасно понимают, что не в силах выйти за рамки собственного мозга.

----------

